
How I got almost blacklisted because of my startup(french, Google translate) - daffee
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=fr&sl=fr&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40YassineM%2Fcomment-jai-fini-interrog%C3%A9-par-la-dgse-%C3%A0-cause-de-ma-startup-3ff1f087d4e3
======
baud147258
In the original text, the author is using 'converting'. Note that in French,
the verb convert mostly apply to religion and not to customer acquisition (at
least I've never seen used in that way).

Also the title (here) is a little misleading. The author could been added to
the Fiche S list [0], which is an indication for law enforcement, but not an
active blacklist. I think flagged (as a threat to the national safety) would
have been better.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiche_%22S%22](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiche_%22S%22)

